

Largest-ever meteorite crater found in Australian outback - yuashizuki
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/worldnews/australiaandthepacific/australia/11489673/Largest-ever-meteorite-crater-found-in-Australian-outback.html

======
tim333
Largest unless the Wilkes Land crater proves real

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilkes_Land_crater](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wilkes_Land_crater)

A lot of the craters seem to match up with extinction events which is kind of
relevant to the debates over the dangers of climate change - if all the major
extinctions were huge astroids hitting then regular climate fluctuations are
less worrying I guess.

I'm kind of fond of the Antipodes lava flow theories such as that an impact
may have caused Hawaii:

[http://www.rense.com/general12/created.htm](http://www.rense.com/general12/created.htm)

